# what are these please



## julia27 (Mar 23, 2010)

the man is selling them as grakeshi and white tail aci is this what they are these are the males o the juvies.
















it is quite a long drive there dont want to waste my time thanks alos :thumb: :-?


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

I would say yes on both accounts. The geshaki looks like albino greshaki. The females will be a solid sort of salmon color. White tail acei is very nice as well. I have the common yellow tail variant, but the white tail is very nice looking. Males and females should look the same.


----------



## julia27 (Mar 23, 2010)

ok thank you can get these at a bargain price if i travell to get them i works out at Ã‚Â£2 per fish for 8 of each :thumb:


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

It doesn't appear to be an albino. I think that's a regular Greshakei. Keep in mind that although the male Greshakeis are beautiful fish, the females are brownish and very drab. And Greshakeis are quite aggressive, so ideally you'd wnat at least 3-4 females per male. You also don't want more than one male, since the sub-dominate males will usually not color up fully anyway.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

eh... idk, i spose it might be. thought it would be more blue like all the photos in the profile:









Although, doesn't look as white as the albinos either:









Then again, it doesn't have red eyes, so thats probably a giveaway its not albino.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

a good male Greshakei gets almost white, almost light violet blue. Color varies with mood, and those pics (on this site) also have differences in lighting.
Rhinox, yours looks fine. A normal male Greshakei, and not an albino.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

I agree with Noki. A quality greshakei male will be almost a pure white. Look at any photo of them in the wild and that is the case.

Many years ago that was also the case for your average greshakei bought at the LFS but sadly most of the better ones from the LFS now look like the top one posted by rhinox.


----------

